# How do I register my does if the parentz weren't registered?



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

*How do I register my does if the parents weren't registered?*

Also, is there one group to register with that is better than other groups?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you give us some back ground information on the does?


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

They are yearling boer sisters that I got from my neighbor friends. That's all I really know. I can find out anything else you might be wondering. 

Do I really need to register them if I will be mainly selling the kids for meat? I don't know if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, there's no reason to register if you're selling for meat. If you breed to a registered full blood buck then the kids can be registered 50%. I don't know as much about the meat breeds but, I don't think that there is really anyway to register them without you having their paperwork from the breeder.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Boers have to have one parent that is a registered fullblood in order to be registered. Now if you breed the does to a registered buck then the kids would be able to be registered 50%.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

And no, there is no reason to register kids if they will be used for meat purposes. Unless you want to track pedigrees or possibly show.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They don't really need to be registered if you are using them for your own purposes for meat. But if you end up selling any good quality offspring for breeding - it certainly helps to have registration papers - even if they are "commercial" type does for production instead of show goats.

You won't be able to get them registered through ABGA without registration information from the sire & dam. You might be able to register them with USBGA using "Native on Appearance", however I think it is kind of like an honor system thing and so I wouldn't do it unless you saw both parents and are confident they are fairly good quality boers.


----------

